# Saroca boat



## mwatt

Has anyone had any experience with Saroca boats? These are multi-use boats that can be equipped for sailing, canoeing, sculling or mounted with a small outboard.


----------



## Jeff_H

Actually, these are soft chine boats. They are a very interesting concept. While they do not excel at any of the things that the Saroca is supposed to do (paddle, row, sail or motor) when compared to specialized canoes, shells, power or sailboats, it does all of these things reasonably well. They are a very appealing design that were built with high quality materials, good workmanship and clever engineering.

The company was being raffled off a year or so ago so I have no idea whether the boats are still in production and if the quality had changed. They sold a surprising large number of these boats over the years so you might find a good used one. My guess is that a lot of these boats were sold to people with big asperations who would have moved on to more specialized boats. 

Jeff


----------



## geoh

mwatt said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Saroca boats? These are multi-use boats that can be equipped for sailing, canoeing, sculling or mounted with a small outboard.


I own one for sale!

Very FUN to sail on lakes here in NH. Never seen salt water.

PM me......


----------



## hobmonger

*Saroca*



geoh said:


> I own one for sale!
> 
> Very FUN to sail on lakes here in NH. Never seen salt water.
> 
> PM me......


I would like to get hold of you (PM) to see if you still have the Saroca, but the rules say I must have more than five posts. so this makes two...

If anyone else has a Saroca please let me know.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## geoh

*Saroca*

Dan,

I sold mine about a month ago, having had it in my garage about 10 years!
I had a few regrets, but had no trailer or any place along shore to keep it. 
Great multi-purpose craft!

George


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Saroca in NH Dan- you still interested?*



hobmonger said:


> I would like to get hold of you (PM) to see if you still have the Saroca, but the rules say I must have more than five posts. so this makes two...
> 
> If anyone else has a Saroca please let me know.
> Thanks
> Dan


Dan- I have one in southern NH if you are still interested

John

jpsplus at a o l


----------



## riverview2

*Looking for Saroca for sale/sail*

John in NH

Am looking for a Saroca, ideally with trailer. What are its particulars and price you have in mind?

John on the Hudson


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Saroca in NH Dan- you still interested?*

Hi John on Hudson,

I'll get some pics up tomorrow- Trailer possible- the one I have is from another boat.

The Saroca is white/White set up for sailing. According to the Manufacturer, it was built in 1993.

Oars, engine mount etc available at sarocaboats.com

i haven't fixed a price yet- It was purchased a couple of years ago for $3000, including oars that have been used on another project. I have a leaky centerboard trunk to fix and an in the process of getting that taken care of. I have an outboard for it but no mount- $90 from Saroca.

make me an offer...

Also, as we live on a lake, it is easy to take for a spin. we are about 2 hours form Albany and hartford CT on the NH/MA border-

John in NH...


----------



## riverview2

*Saroca Pics?*

John in NH, Hi

Thnks for getting back to me....Look forward to pics, tell me about the centerboard trunk leak.
Is Trailer a good or just OK fit for this boat?

Coming to NH for sail/pick up not a problem.

Enjoy your 4th.
Thanks,

John on Hudson


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Have Saroca for sale in Western AZ*

Includes sail, rowing package (sliding seat, 10' ash oars & oarlocks), 3 paddles, (2) 7' oars & oarlocks, 2 dagger boards, lightweight elec. trolling motor with homemade 'quick change' motor mount, fore & aft compartment covers, all-aluminum trailer with spare. Everything is in like-new condition. Anyone interested in the boat or wants to talk to a Saroca owner can call me at: 
(928) 486-8851. Must comment on the rowing aspect since my Saroca replaced my rowing shell. The Saroca, while not as fast, can be used in rougher water. The oarlocks being higher keep the oars from catching in every little wind-wave or boat wake wave. If you row for excercise and its not 'glass' water keeping your rhythm is worth the loss of speed; IMO.


----------



## VentureCat15

I'm looking for a little sailboat to take camping, that can also be rowed if need be in calm conditions. I'm thinking of taking it up to Georgian Bay and exploring all those coves and inlets, pulling it up on shore at night and camping. So my main use would be sailing, but rowing as a no-wind alternative means of propulsion. Would the Saroca be a good option here, or are there better sailing vessels (like the lemonseed) that would be better?


----------



## VentureCat15

How does she sail? I'm interested in a sailboat that I can row if the wind dies, not a row boat that "kind of" sails when the wind comes up..... It sounds like it's a great rowboat, what about the sailing aspect. Ideally, I'm interested in using it as a beachcombing camping boat, one that I can sail from beach to beach and pull up on shore at night, with enough cargo room for a week of camping. Any thoughts? thanks!


----------



## twilsey

I have owned a SAROCA for about a year now and have sailed it in the mouth of the Piscataqua River about 25 times (I live in Kittery Point, ME) . I've experienced wind between light & variable up to about 12 knots. 12 knots is all but I can bear when it comes to making a jibe or running down wind with this craft.

Her beam is not to be desired from a sailboat stand point, just a bit too narrow (understandable for the multipurpose vessel she is). She also has a soft chine which is also only existent in the center of the hull. This makes her buoyancy "sweet spot" on a good lean quite narrow and a bit precarious. 

Her sail is very large, very fast boat and loads of fun! Picture a Lazer sailing set up, that is very close to what she has. Windy days are a blast but lets say that I've had the "pucker factor" more than once and after a couple windy days, my wife now watches me from the shoreline.

The sculling package is great and my wife and I take the boat out at least 3 days a week in the warm seasons (about 35 times so far). Great craft for 2 people.

I don't want to scare you off with the sailing aspects, I'm accustomed to racing dinghy's (420s / FJs) and so I'm being critical when it comes to sailing hull design. She fairs well and I would highly recommend this for sailing in freshwater scenarios. The sail can be reefed (original design) newer ones have a mast which is a 3 piece and can be used with just 2 pieces for less performance but more stability.

She has lots of room and is very light. I'll attach some pictures later, got to go right now.

Cheers!


----------



## twilsey

Looks like I'm required to have 2 posts before posting pictures..... now I have 2 posts :0) Pictures next.


----------



## twilsey




----------



## JimHawkins

Looks like a neat little boat. Thanks for following up. Is yours one of the ones mentioned for sale earlier in the thread?


----------



## twilsey

geoh posted earlier in this thread with one for sale,,, I'm pretty sure geoh is the person I bought her from. I came across it on Craigslist though, didn't know what a SAROCA was before that.


----------



## dcg123

*New Jersey: saroca available*

I have a saroca that is in good shape, but is missing the mast and boom. (I picked it up at a garage sale, but never received the mast.) It has a trailer and all other parts such as motor mount, centerboard, sail, etc. I can't store it any longer so I'm willing to let it go for $100 or best offer.


----------



## MarkCK

How heavy are these boats? Are they more like a canoe with a sail, or more of a sailboat that can be used as a canoe. I have never seen one of them before. I dont need one, but the more I look at one I like it.


----------



## CalypsoP35

It's much heavier than than a typical canoe. So I guess I would say it's more of a sailboat that can be used as a canoe. I've owned one for about 10 years but haven't used it since I bought my "big" boat a few years ago. My daughters were asking me about getting it out of the garage this summer and actually using it. It really does everything reasonably well, but as was stated in earlier posts it does not do anything exceptionally well. Overall, I would say it is a good boat.


----------



## 24seven365

go boat


----------



## bone

I just bought a saroca but it has no sails does any know where one can get a sail for this boat or is there another ship's sail that will fit it looks like a laser setup but not sure do i have to have a sail made or can someone help me out and tell me what fits


----------



## ScotDomergue

I have/had the same issue. There is someone in Arizona (I think) who has a Saroca and was willing to sell the sliding-seat rowing kit (sliding seat and frame, oars, mini dagger board). As I remember he wanted something like $500 for the full set up. He wasn't willing to sell everything except the oars, and it was going to cost over $300 to ship the oars to where I needed them in New England. If you're closer to Arizona or don't mind the cost I'll find his name and contact info and send to you. If you want, you can e-mail me direct: my name, all lower case, at yahoo.

If you are looking for rowing gear without the sliding seat, I'd suggest NRS (NRS - Kayaking Gear, Rafting Supplies and Boating Equipment). I was looking at the Cataract Mini Mag oars they sell. They also have a variety of other rowing gear.

Good luck!
Scot


----------



## bone

Hmm I think I saw oar locks and a mini dagger in mine just bought it last night for $250 I saw oars two dagger boards it's mast was on don't think it has the sliding seat setup Do you think the fellow in AZ has a sail for sale guess I need to figure out what mast I have the 18'6" or the 16'"8


----------



## ScotDomergue

The guy in Arizona had the whole boat, and would probably sell it, but I'm sure would not sell only the sail. He was open to selling the sliding-seat rowing stuff separately because that's a specialized option that many people wouldn't want. The sail rig, on the other hand, is basic and anyone wanting the boat will want the sail.


----------



## Sailsound

*Interested in Saroca in S Ny, Ct, E Pa*

Anyone in area with a Saroca for sale ?
Steven
[email protected]


----------



## ScotDomergue

Have Saroca currently in S. New Hampshire. Weren't planning to sell yet, but . . . ? We were thinking about taking it south for some sailing this fall . . . How quickly do you want to find one? What use do you have in mind? Ours has the performance sail package, does not have the sculling package, has a homemade and pretty nice cockpit tent for sleeping aboard when coastal and island sailing.


----------



## dcg123

This boat has found a new home and is not longer available.


----------



## kej

Thanks for all the info on this interesting boat. I am considering purchasing one used with out a sail. Does anyone know of other sails that will fit this rig?

Thanks,
kej


----------



## ScotDomergue

It's a somewhat unusual rig in that a sleeve of more flexible material on the sail slides over the mast. I'm not aware of other manufactured sails like it. You might be able to add a sleeve to some other sail, or have a sailmaker do so.


----------



## cody1000

*Re: Saroca boat parts for sale*

i have a lot of misc saroca parts. no masts. i haven't looked in the storage for a couple years. if you need a part, let me know. i think i remember a transom, a seat, maybe sails, oar locks, a couple boxes of bits and pieces. you can reply direct if you want [email protected]


----------



## cody1000

i still have parts for the SAROCA and one old one thats seen lots of good times. cody [email protected]


----------



## jms336

I purchased a couple parts from cody1000 and he is a great seller. The rowing skeg and motor mount were carefully packaged and arrived in great shape. Anyone thinking of buying parts with him can do so with confidence.

I am still looking for a rub rail for my plastic Saroca. If anyone has one or maybe wants to pull one off an old damaged hull, I would pay $100 for it.

John


----------



## Todd Kremer

mwatt said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Saroca boats? These are multi-use boats that can be equipped for sailing, canoeing, sculling or mounted with a small outboard.


I just got a saroca and I am looking for parts. Does anybody know where to find any or can you make your own?


----------



## Todd Kremer

cody1000 said:


> i still have parts for the SAROCA and one old one thats seen lots of good times. cody [email protected]


I was wondering if you still had any saroca parts. The oar locks that came with mine dont fit or they only fit the outriggers, let me know, thanks.


----------



## art66

Hello, Do yau still have parts for Saroca. I need hooks for sttrapping down compartments.
Thanks ,Art


----------



## Todd Kremer

Im also looking for parts but they dont make them any more. I wish they did, I never seen a boat you can do so much with.


----------



## wslaymaker

Bought a 1988 Saroca recently and took it on 7 day cruise in Lake Huron islands area with the family (2 kids and 2 adults) a little cramped at times but overall a great boat for cruising, had to do some rowing on light wind days. Pretty impressive upwind sailing for a boat with no jib. Camping gear stows nicely in the front and rear compartments.

Wes


----------



## sguidos

anyone have saroca parts? I am looking for the black rings that prevent the oars from slipping through the oar locks. Wouldn't mind having a few extra black clamps for the fore and aft covers.


----------



## jbjulian

I should have the parts you are looking for, I should have all the parts for the sailing and skulling units,


----------



## spayment

Do you have any of the black hatch cover hooks? I could use a couple. A sail with reef points would also be great. Let me know what you have and perhaps we can make a deal!

Shawn



jbjulian said:


> I should have the parts you are looking for, I should have all the parts for the sailing and skulling units,


----------



## jbjulian

I believe that I have the hooks and will check my sailing parts. Will send you pictures of what I have tonight


----------



## jbjulian

attached are the pictures of some my accessories. I could not send all of them thru this site due to size. I bought a SaRoCa boat second hand and used it as a canoe in my homeowners community. I have the sailing and skulling kits and misc accessories. Please let me know ASAp if you are interested.


----------



## spayment

jbjulian said:


> attached are the pictures of some my accessories. I could not send all of them thru this site due to size. I bought a SaRoCa boat second hand and used it as a canoe in my homeowners community. I have the sailing and skulling kits and misc accessories. Please let me know ASAp if you are interested.


Yep. Those hatches are just like mine. All I really need is one of the black plastic hatch tie down hooks. (I have 7 out of 8 now.) If you are willing to sell one, let me know what you think is fair. Shipping would be to Johns Island, SC 29455.

If your sail has reef points, I'd be interested in that too. You could send pix to me at thecel1 "at" bellsouth.net.

If your "skulling" rig is the sliding seat and oar outriggers, send a pic of that too. That's low on my priority list but if the price was right and you were someplace near where shipping wouldn't be too outrageous, I might just be convinced!

thx
Shawn


----------



## sguidos

I am also interested in the skulling kit for the SaRoCa and replacement black rubber rings for the oars. If you have either of those for sale- I'd be thrilled.


----------



## atoro

I'm looking for parts: skulling gear(sliding chair), hooks, sail main blok, rows hooks. Please let me know if you got something. Gus( ([email protected] yahoo.com)


----------



## Toller

*How is it as a rowing shell?*

I want to buy a modest sailboat, and saw this here. My sense from reading the posts here is that it is not a great sailboat, but does work.

I already have an Alden 18 rowing shell which I use maybe once a week. It would be great to economize on the number of boats. If I could buy the Saroca as a sailboat that I could occasionally use as a rowing shell...
So how does it compare to a Alden 18 as a rowing shell? It is 15" wider, so it must be rather slower, but I am more concerned about whether it still feels like a rowing shell (which the Alden barely does...)

Also, I don't see the sliding seat (or anything else for that matter) for sale on the Saroca website. How are they sold?


----------



## atoro

I own a Saroca boat. It is a great multiple use boat. I use it for sailing and canoeing. You can get parts at sailrowcanoe.com
I don't think you can compare it with a shell rowing boat as it is much larger (wider). Last time I got 4 people canoeing in it and performed wonderfully.


----------



## atoro

Do you still have anything available? Please let me know. Gus aa_toro_e yahoo.com


----------



## atoro

I am looking for accesories, like tarp cover and straps to hol mast, boom and oars. Any sugestion?


----------



## atoro

Do you still have saroca parts?


----------



## Stumphucker

Jbjuilan i am looking for skulling outriggers i have an 89 saroca. Not enough posts to pm u. Or anyone that can help thanks


----------



## cody1000

*Re: Saroca boat parts*

i still have a few parts. let me know if you want anything and i'll search the box of parts.
i do have a black plastic hatch tie down hook.
also i found a used rudder and a transom with gudgeons and a rudder, rudder head and tiller and tiller extension.
these parts are extremely rare but will be priced fairly.


----------



## atoro

*Re: Saroca boat parts*



cody1000 said:


> i still have a few parts. let me know if you want anything and i'll search the box of parts.
> i do have a black plastic hatch tie down hook.
> also i found a used rudder and a transom with gudgeons and a rudder, rudder head and tiller and tiller extension.
> these parts are extremely rare but will be priced fairly.


can you email a picture of the parts? I need the hatch tie down hooks and skulling gear


----------



## cody1000

hi, the upload has failed several times. i will try again later.


----------



## atoro

can you send email to my address posted before


----------



## cody1000

*Re: Saroca boat parts*

its 2014 and there's still a few SAROCA parts. let me know if you need anything and i'll dig into the bin and send a photo. happy sailing and rowing and...


----------



## atoro

I need the hatch tie down hooks and skulling gear


----------



## calapp

*Re: Saroca boat parts*



cody1000 said:


> its 2014 and there's still a few SAROCA parts. let me know if you need anything and i'll dig into the bin and send a photo. happy sailing and rowing and...


I need a gudgeon plate and tiller extension. Also the sailing dagger-board. Are any of these parts compatible with parts for other mass produced boats?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Marcaiche

Anyone in the Pacific Northwest have one of these little gems for an affordable amount of treasure? Looking for one of the older fiberglass hulls. A little damage or a few missing bits isn't a problem...for I am a master of repair and the time-honored "jury rig..."a sar

Planning a wee voyage and a saroca looks to be a near-ideal compromise vessel for it.

Thanks all


----------



## Flyin-Irisman

I purchased a Saroca last week from a fellow in Auburn,CA. He owned it but never used it. Came with three-piece mast, boom, rudder/tiller and dagger boards, (one long and one short). Everything but missing the sail and an oarlock. Even came with a set of beautiful handcrafted Piantedosi rowing oars. (in need of stripping and re-varnish).
I took it out yesterday with a sail that was too big for this boat, (it was of a Wingdingy design from Jim Antrim). It scooted along just fine but now I would like to find a sail for this boat. Anyone got one they would like to sell? I think this will be a great boat for all sorts of exploring and conditions!


----------



## ronrico66

Does anyone currently have one of these for sale? I am in Florida and would be more than to buy one. If it's missing anything that's ok with me I can build anything that these boats have and once I have one I would be more than happy to build parts sails oars for anyone who would need them I hope to hear some good news


----------



## Fink

I am looking for some parts for my older saroca. I saw you had some at one time. Any chance you still have any? And if not any idea o where to look?


----------



## chelms-paul

I have a 1987 Saroca for sale with trailer. $1000 or best reasonable offer. Will consider travel to assist with delivery. 

I bought it in 1991 and used it moderately in the first ten years canoeing, sailing and sculling. The next five years I used it lightly, and recent years not at all due to life events. 
Currently trailered in Chelmsford, Massachusetts. 

Saroca is 16-1/2Ft long, ABS plastic, comes with galvanized Holsclaw trailer, mast and boomvang, sail, long and short dagger boards, rudder, canoe paddles, rowing oars with oar locks, Piantedosi sliding seat and wooden sculling spoons, sculling oar locks, hatch covers (need new gaskets and straps).


----------



## prf1000

I work in Chelmsford MA and would love to see and possibly buy this boat. Please send contact info or let me know where we could meet.
Thank you,
Peter
PS New user can not post email


----------



## chelms-paul

Hi prf1000, 
Depending on how our work schedules mesh, we could meet at the Drum Hill Dunkin Donuts. I am taking Friday 14-Aug as a vacation day and could meet you there at any time. 

As newbies, we are rather restricted on when we can do on personal messages and post photos. I suppose this keeps the membership serious. Let me know what your schedule looks like.


----------



## prf1000

Friday is fine but I have a big project in the AM and can not leave till that is well under way.
How about 1, much later and 495 will be a parking lot.


----------



## chelms-paul

I'll see you at Drum Hill Dunkin Donuts 1PM Friday. I dropped a couple photos of my Saroca on another Saroca posting here on SailNet.


----------



## prf1000

OK see you at 1 will try to find photos. Thanks


----------



## prf1000

chelms-paul, project got shifted, I need to be at the office from 1 to 230. so earlier in the AM would be best of even at 3 would be fine.
I will show up at 1 if I do not hear from you but will have an ear bud in on the phone.
Sorry for the change. will watch this list for any reply.
Saw the photos. thanks


----------



## chelms-paul

Let's take the pressure off. Let's go for 3PM. Want me to come to your company parking lot with the boat?


----------



## prf1000

Well if you want to go south of 495 you can 
Cadence Design Systems Inc.
270 Billerica Road
Chelmsford MA

or let me know and I will be at the DD off the Rotory at 3 which ever is easier for you.


----------



## chelms-paul

I am hooking up the trailer and tying down the accessories. I'll let you know if I can do sooner.


----------



## chelms-paul

Coming to cadence is just as easy for me


----------



## twilsey

prf1000 and chelms-paul, great to see you've connected to sell/purchase your SAROCA! Just a heads up that you should use the Private Message function on this forum or exchange numbers to complete your deal.

If there is a moderator out there that reads this, can you please clean this thread up, thanks all!

All the best!

Edit: sorry guys, just read back through the thread and sounds like you tried to first do a PM. Strange that there is this restriction for new members on this forum. (I just made it over my 9 posts mark with this message, haha).


----------



## twilsey

Haha, now on to my posting...

I have owned a SAROCA for the past 7 seasons and it's been an absolute JOY of a boat, read my previous posts in this thread for my experience.

I live in Kittery Maine, the boat is loaded and set for the next adventure, on a great trailer with new galvanized wheels, new tires, new bearings, with bearing buddies, and LED lights, registered to the end of 2015.

Link to more about the boat...

16.5 ft SAROCA , Sail / Scull Boat, Trailer, Trolling Motor


----------



## chelms-paul

Prf1000, I can see you at cadence at 12:45 if u r still avail. I have a book to read so no hurry.


----------



## chelms-paul

Twilsey, beautiful boat. Looks like you do ocean sailing? Do have extra floatation?


----------



## prf1000

Sorry I was not following this post was watching email for any updates which did not show up in my comcast box
I will see you at Cadence at 3, but will watch this thread now.


----------



## chelms-paul

In cadence parking lot in the shade


----------



## ScotDomergue

We have a Saroca for sale, located in Pelham, NH. Very good condition. It has the larger, sport sail (reef-able) and all rigging (mast, boom, dagger-board, rudder & tiller, lines, etc. Very nice trailer with spare tire on its own rim. Comes with oars/oarlocks, but NOT the sliding seat version. The anchor has migrated west, but chain and rode (over 100 feet if I remember correctly) included. Asking $1200 or Best Offer. We'd love to sell it by mid September. Scot Domergue; 509-846-9045


----------



## ScotDomergue

In response to post #82: we have a Saroca for sale if you're still interested (see my post on 8/25). It's currently in New Hampshire. If it doesn't sell soon we might be willing to haul it south at some point. Scot 509-846-9045


----------



## kellyq0528

We just bought a Saroca and have some questions on the sailing of it. When it goes over, we have found the mast comes out. How do you keep it from doing that? Easy enough to tip the boat back over, but to get the mast back in is another story!


----------



## March Truedsson

I am looking for information on the sculling rig for the Saroca. Does anyone have one they would want to sell or does anyone know of currently manufactured/available rigs that are compatible with this boat? I havent bought the boat yet, but this information would really help. Thank you for any help you may have. Im located in Maine.


----------



## kellyq

March Truedsson said:


> I am looking for information on the sculling rig for the Saroca. Does anyone have one they would want to sell or does anyone know of currently manufactured/available rigs that are compatible with this boat? I havent bought the boat yet, but this information would really help. Thank you for any help you may have. Im located in Maine.


We have only owned the boat for about 3 months. We have tried the sculling rig a few times - but it's not our thing. I wouldn't mind selling that part - however, I live down in Savannah.


----------



## March Truedsson

Thats great, kellyq, and I would be interested! I don't have enough posts to message you on this forum, alas, (but i AM on facebook, to connect). The boat I'm looking at is an '89, roughly 16'. Are you able to pass the daggerboard through the rowing rig while it is installed? Thanks again for your prompt response!


----------



## donnie

Have you all found what you were looking for. The factory in Florida has a few things. Call me if you need help. Donnie 704-483-4957, leave a message if I am not home.


----------



## donnie

Did you ever sell your sculling rig?


----------



## donnie

Did you ever get the tie downs for the hatch or anything for the sculling rig?


----------



## donnie

I have just bought a saroca and I need parts for it. If anyone has any parts they are willing to sell please call me. 704-483-4957


----------



## donnie

What is a good trolling motor to use with the saroca?


----------



## jbog

*Re: Saroc*

I recently bought a 1981 SAROCA boat from the original owner. The boat is now in storage. I'll soon be working on it.

It's in very good condition with the complete sailing rig. It is the fiberglass model. It has a very good galvanized trailer with new wheels & tires & 2 spares.

I have a few questions:

Where can I get a boat cover? I tried the internet with no success.

What size oars came with it? Will regular oarlocks work?

The owner made wooden covers for the 2 hatches. Does anyone have fiberglass covers?

The mast has 3 sections. The sail has the sleeve so the sail slips over the mast. Does anyone 
have trouble dropping the sail? I'm concerned the sail may hang up where the mast 
sections meet. I have a Mirror dinghy rig where where you lashed the sail to the mast.
I made wooden mast hoops for it & it worked great. Has anyone tried this?
Since you have to put the sail on the mast before installing the mast has this caused 
any problems?

Does anyone have an owners manual or any instructions?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Harry Payne

Am in need or an outboard engine mount. Are there any out there for sale?


----------



## capta

Harry Payne said:


> Am in need or an outboard engine mount. Are there any out there for sale?


I would suggest you put this somewhere else, though I'm not sure where. Ask a mod.


----------



## Jeff_H

Harry Payne said:


> Am in need or an outboard engine mount. Are there any out there for sale?


Is this motor mount for a Saroca or some other kind of boat?


----------



## kayakjr

Has anyone here sleep aboard a Saroca? I can't find any photos and when I look at the interior, it's hard to imagine, as the floor looks quite sloped.
Follow-on question for those who have slept on board, with only one person sleeping - does it list to one side quite a bit? Ditto, if grounded. Appreciate any replies-including links to pages that might answer my questions. 
I'm thinking a short range cruiser to mosey into salt marshes and spend the night. Second use would be the Maine island trail or larger lakes


----------



## donnie

jbjulian said:


> I believe that I have the hooks and will check my sailing parts. Will send you pictures of what I have tonight


Do you still have this?


----------



## donnie

cody1000 said:


> *Re: Saroca boat parts*
> 
> its 2014 and there's still a few SAROCA parts. let me know if you need anything and i'll dig into the bin and send a photo. happy sailing and rowing and...


Do you still have any parts?


----------

